# How about some real field archery fun



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IRON MAN.. some of all at once...!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Make it the 2-3 weekend and I'm in there like swimwear!!

We have a 3D shoot on the 17 and much after that is too close to BabyDay for me.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I think I could round up a posse from Va and head down there for something like that........sounds like fun.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you really even need to ask??? I'm in.


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Do you really even need to ask??? I'm in.


+1 

The Clarion downtown has some really good rates - might could reserve a block of rooms for the out of town folks. Could even plan a banquet on Sat. evening. (???)


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

What days are you looking at in May?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> What days are you looking at in May?


I don't think JL has a specific set of dates just yet - just trying to determine if there's enough interest.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

DCWC has a lot of shotgun events scheduled through out the year. I cant schedule on top of one of there shoots, I will have to check the DCWC schedule to see what dates are open.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I can't travel across the country but I sure wish you guys success. If your mid-Atlantic region becomes a hot spot for field maybe it will stay alive until the rest of the country gets a clue. (smile)

Dave


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> IRON MAN.. some of all at once...!


*
.....or WOMAN!!!

.....will there be a "TICK" race too?????....if sooo count me OUT!!!!*
.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

That's my birthday month.....could make for a very awesome present :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> .....or WOMAN!!!
> 
> .....will there be a "TICK" race too?????....if sooo count me OUT!!!!*
> .



As far as tick races, no promises there. Shouldn't be too bad though.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> As far as tick races, *no promises there*. Shouldn't be too bad though.



*TRUST MEEEEeeeeee......It's a GIVEN!!!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *TRUST MEEEEeeeeee......It's a GIVEN!!!*
> .


I've got some special lotion that is sure to keep the ticks off - It's your's for the asking.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got some special lotion that is sure to keep the ticks off - It's your's for the asking.


Or if your not into "lotion" a spray of No Stinking Bugs works well.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Or if your not into "lotion" a spray of No Stinking Bugs works well.


My lotion works on "Stink Bugs" as well. It's kinda out dated, but still works well. (Comes in a spray as well) :shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I've got some special lotion that is sure to keep the ticks off - It's your's for the asking.


*
OOOOOoooKKKKKKyyyyy.....we will put all of them to the test....heck....I will even take a jump into one of those "cattle dips" if it will stop those little blood-suckers from attaching themselves to me!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> OOOOOoooKKKKKKyyyyy.....we will put all of them to the test....heck....I will even take a jump into one of those "cattle dips" if it will stop those little blood-suckers from attaching themselves to me!*
> .


Lucky, you're showing your "city slicker" status. They're cow CHIPs not DIPs. And there are no cows at DCWC, they're all at the MooTel.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Definately count me in. Can we use our shotguns on the 3D course??? Just kidding!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*count me in*

Would love to come. What a blast to be had


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

There are two Weekends in May I can work with. May 2 & 3 or May 23 & 24.
I think it would be kind of cool to kick of the Season with this kind of event. 
Shoot a bit of everything.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> There are two Weekends in May I can work with. May 2 & 3 or May 23 & 24.
> I think it would be kind of cool to kick of the Season with this kind of event.
> Shoot a bit of everything.



My vote is 2-3. With a baby due June 10, the May 23-24 weekend makes me nervous.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Right now either date works for me. To far out to know if work will get in the way yet. I'll take vacation days if I have to though.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> There are two Weekends in May I can work with. May 2 & 3 or May 23 & 24.
> I think it would be kind of cool to kick of the Season with this kind of event.
> Shoot a bit of everything.


Im up for it but no 3D for me..... Cant stand that Crap!!!!!ukey: I shoot at deer that bleed when ya hit em!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

JL~
Pick the weekend and let's do it! :darkbeer:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

All righty then. I will pick May 2 & 3. Lets do our best to bring some new folks out to shoot. It would be real fun to have a nice turn out. I will have to ask the powers to be at DCWC about letting us use some other property for the weekend. If that flys I can really make this a fun unusual Field Tournament.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Please check on camping availability as well Joe. I'll drag down the portable dwelling and make a weekend out of it if I can get some electricity.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

DCWC has six camper hook up for electricity. No dumping or potable water though.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

JL~got any close hotels? Prag and I could save lots of driving time by bunking close by.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Prag Jr said:


> JL~got any close hotels? Prag and I could save lots of driving time by bunking close by.


Theres a couple right there at 40.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Not a problem.......I've got 60 gallon storage tanks for both fresh and black/gray water........ 



jarlicker said:


> DCWC has six camper hook up for electricity. No dumping or potable water though.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> JL~got any close hotels? Prag and I could save lots of driving time by bunking close by.





Spoon13 said:


> Theres a couple right there at 40.


Having spent many nights in the hotels in the RTP area, I can say with a large degree of prior knowledge that if you decide to stay anywhere within a couple of miles of RTP, you're going to pay a lot extra for a very nice "lobby". A professional group that I am President of has held several Symposium at RTP and paid in excess of $120/night for sleeping rooms. In 2008 we held our Symposium at the Clarion downtown and paid around $60/night. Besides, there's a bar across the street from the Clarion that boasts "over 200 brands of beer". :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Having spent many nights in the hotels in the RTP area, I can say with a large degree of prior knowledge that if you decide to stay anywhere within a couple of miles of RTP, you're going to pay a lot extra for a very nice "lobby". A professional group that I am President of has held several Symposium at RTP and paid in excess of $120/night for sleeping rooms. In 2008 we held our Symposium at the Clarion downtown and paid around $60/night. Besides, there's a bar across the street from the Clarion that boasts "over 200 brands of beer". :shade:


She said she wanted to be close. It don't get closer than that. Raleigh is full of good places to stay. Some real nice one's downtown with lots of entertainment around.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> She said she wanted to be close. It don't get closer than that. Raleigh is full of good places to stay. Some real nice one's downtown with lots of entertainment around.


Considering where Jr & I live in regards to archery venues, anything within 10 miles is "close". :shade: If the room is clean and quiet, I simply can't justify paying all that extra money for a nice "lobby" to walk through - UNLESS the company is paying for it. :teeth:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Considering where Jr & I live in regards to archery venues, anything within 10 miles is "close". :shade: If the room is clean and quiet, I simply can't justify paying all that extra money for a nice "lobby" to walk through - UNLESS the company is paying for it. :teeth:


Remember, I ain't no city slicker either. I've stayed in that Clarion as well. Nice place for it's age. It's only a little over an hour from my house to DCWC so I'd rather drive it than not.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You know I'm in. Wouldn't miss this one for nothing, especially if we can get a HillBilly style campout and get together going on Saturday night...I'll even get started brewing up some of the semi-famous Sarge suds...

We also need to designate another shoot across NC weekend, DCWC, S+W, Treaton's...that was a hard core fun weekend last year...


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

psargeant said:


> You know I'm in. Wouldn't miss this one for nothing, especially if we can get a HillBilly style campout and get together going on Saturday night...I'll even get started brewing up some of the semi-famous Sarge suds...
> 
> We also need to designate another shoot across NC weekend, DCWC, S+W, Treaton's...that was a hard core fun weekend last year...


that's what made the HillBilly. you would have to find the right camp site that would allow it. Like your back yard for example.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Besides, there's a bar across the street from the Clarion that boasts "over 200 brands of beer". :shade:


bar??? I am in!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I said archery shoot, not jarlickers baby sitting services for overly indulged.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmmmmm, sounds interesting jarlicker.

How about it Bees, Rattleman, Hornet, Sticky? You 'up' for a road-trip to NC?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> I said archery shoot, not jarlickers baby sitting services for overly indulged.


Uh...I seem to remember one big goofy dude at the Hillbilly telling stories about taking on a goat  that seemed to have a little too much to drink to be doing any baby sitting...


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

*may 2nd 3rd*

I hope this will be the year I get back to my archery and maybe we could get a couple from New River to attend. Right now we are trying to find enough renew our charter.


----------

